# Can I count on help?



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

I want to try out pier fishing and I am new to it. Just starting to get some tackle. But I don't have $500 to get all the gear I might end up with, if I get "hooked" so to speak. . 

If I hook up with something, will others help with a gaff or net to get it up? Or is that just rude to assume?


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I usually see people help eachother out. I would not let and have not ever let not having a net of gaff keep me off a pier and have never had any problems.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

If you go to Navarre I usually have my net basket an my buddy has a gaff for kings we been ask more then a dozen times can they borrow it real quick and i always say would you like help if not i hand them the net and I never seen some day no that I know of


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I have been to the Pensacola Beach pier several times and there are always people there not only willing but eager to help out


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah its pretty hard to gaff a fish when you got a rod in your hand so most of the time someone else is ready to help out with one.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Some people will bring a hook just for the fact that they are then needed at the pier. I have never even thought of where to buy one of those hooks years ago. I just always assumed someone had one at the end of the pier . 
No one should really have any issue with helping you get a monster out of the water . It's to exciting not to try and help someone land a big fish. They would not bring it if they did not need it.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

You will not have any problems. Some of the pier rats actually love to gaff fish.


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

Number one gaff number one gaff!

Yes people are always more than willing to help people out. It's a game for them see if they can get it first try.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

If you go at odd hours Pensacola Beach pier rents pier nets if I remember right


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have a pier net...haven't used it in several years,maybe 4 or more. Make me an offer. If I remember right it came from Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle.


----------

